# Employer not giving detail ex letter, how to proceed for ACS



## gasingh (Sep 25, 2009)

I am working for an MNC for last 6 yrs in c++, but HR will only provide ex letter which will state date of joining and position hold etc, no details of the job, or project or technology would be stated in the HR ex letter.

Please let me know how to proceed and what all documents to procure for ACS, will letter from manager and collegues will suffice or a staturoy declration would be required, or some thing else can be done?

Any help is appriciated!


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

gasingh said:


> I am working for an MNC for last 6 yrs in c++, but HR will only provide ex letter which will state date of joining and position hold etc, no details of the job, or project or technology would be stated in the HR ex letter.
> 
> Please let me know how to proceed and what all documents to procure for ACS, will letter from manager and collegues will suffice or a staturoy declration would be required, or some thing else can be done?
> 
> Any help is appriciated!


You should be ok if you can get letters from manager and colleagues on official company letterhead along with the letter from HR stating your date of joining and position.


----------



## gasingh (Sep 25, 2009)

*no company letter head for manager & colleagues*



matjones said:


> You should be ok if you can get letters from manager and colleagues on official company letterhead along with the letter from HR stating your date of joining and position.


Thanks for the response, but my company does not provide letter head for employees usage, so manager and colleagues cannot be on letter head, only HR can give on letter head.

will plane paper & business card attached with it will work or not?


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

*hi*

Hi mate,

I can help you regarding that. What i did was, first get a letter from the employer stating the joining date & leaving date and for the job description you can prepare a SOLEMN DECLARATION on a stamp paper & get it Notorized by a legal solicitor. If u want a sample, I can send it to you by email.

By the way, My ACS is approved and now my agent is preparing my visa documents 

Regards
Satpal


----------



## gasingh (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello satapal,

Thanks a lot for the info, please send the sample on my mail id gasingh attherate gmail dot com


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

gasingh said:


> Hello satapal,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the info, please send the sample on my mail id gasingh attherate gmail dot com


Im geting a delivery failure email when im sending u email... send me a email on satpal123 at gmail dot com


----------



## nitsy (Dec 26, 2008)

satpal123 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I can help you regarding that. What i did was, first get a letter from the employer stating the joining date & leaving date and for the job description you can prepare a SOLEMN DECLARATION on a stamp paper & get it Notorized by a legal solicitor. If u want a sample, I can send it to you by email.
> 
> ...


Hi Satpal,

Iam too looking for a sample of the declaration. would you mind sharing the sample with me too.

regards,
nitsy


----------



## jilkfree1978 (May 23, 2009)

can i have a sample aswell! we can all make fake documents! all sounds abit fishy to me!


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

jilkfree1978 said:


> can i have a sample aswell! we can all make fake documents! all sounds abit fishy to me!


PM me with your email ID & i will send u the sample

Regards
Satpal


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

gasingh said:


> Thanks for the response, but my company does not provide letter head for employees usage, so manager and colleagues cannot be on letter head, only HR can give on letter head.
> 
> will plane paper & business card attached with it will work or not?


you can use a good quality color printer to print Manager's reference and collegue reference letter with company logo and company address on top and Manager's signature at bottom.


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

mr.india said:


> you can use a good quality color printer to print Manager's reference and collegue reference letter with company logo and company address on top and Manager's signature at bottom.


yes, providing the printing of the letter is authorized by your company. I printed out my own letter, with the logo in there. In the digital age, I think its becoming less common that smaller companies actually have their own company letter head printed.


----------



## nagu (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi Matjones,

In USA, Notary does not sign on each page of document (copy of original doc) instead of that they attach one separate sheet (1 page) and in that sheet they do mention what are the documents they are notarizing. 
I am planning to group the documents like educational certificate, passport copy and work reference letters. Get notary sheet for each group separately and staple it.
Is that ok? 

Still I need to get sign on each page of the document. Please let me know your guys exp. And thoughts


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

nagu said:


> Hi Matjones,
> 
> In USA, Notary does not sign on each page of document (copy of original doc) instead of that they attach one separate sheet (1 page) and in that sheet they do mention what are the documents they are notarizing.
> I am planning to group the documents like educational certificate, passport copy and work reference letters. Get notary sheet for each group separately and staple it.
> ...


I'm in US too, and had each document notarized separately, not sure if that is a California thing, or if my notary just wanted to make a little extra dough.


----------



## nagu (Jul 30, 2009)

I am in california too. There are 75 pages (includes Edu Certificates, Work Ref and Passport). 
Notary is charging $10 for each sign so it is going to be very expensive. I am planning to group it and get notarized. what is your thought?


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

nagu said:


> I am in california too. There are 75 pages (includes Edu Certificates, Work Ref and Passport).
> Notary is charging $10 for each sign so it is going to be very expensive. I am planning to group it and get notarized. what is your thought?


$10 is a hell of a lot money. I only got the affidavits notarized, rest of the certificates i got attested for which the solicitor charged me half the cost of notarize. Try to find someother solicitor in your area.


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

nagu said:


> I am in california too. There are 75 pages (includes Edu Certificates, Work Ref and Passport).
> Notary is charging $10 for each sign so it is going to be very expensive. I am planning to group it and get notarized. what is your thought?


i didnt have that many things to notarize. only 4 or 5 i think


----------



## 3el (Oct 4, 2009)

satpal123 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I can help you regarding that. What i did was, first get a letter from the employer stating the joining date & leaving date and for the job description you can prepare a SOLEMN DECLARATION on a stamp paper & get it Notorized by a legal solicitor. If u want a sample, I can send it to you by email.
> 
> ...


I also need a sample. Nice to have found your post here. Please send it to glenway2000 at yahoo dot com
Thanks!


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

3el said:


> I also need a sample. Nice to have found your post here. Please send it to glenway2000 at yahoo dot com
> Thanks!


Sent the sample. Check your email.

Regards
Satpal


----------



## 3el (Oct 4, 2009)

satpal123 said:


> Sent the sample. Check your email.
> 
> Regards
> Satpal


Got it! Thanks for the fast response. But how about if the company has not yet closed but was merged with another company and my former colleagues are still there? If i am able to get reference letters from my former colleagues, is there a need for me to include a statutory declaration about my relationship with these colleagues? I seem to have read this in another forum. 
I also read somewhere that there are applicants who get assessed by ACS as having "insufficient proof of employment" even if they have submitted an employment certification from HR plus another reference letter from the direct boss. 
1. Could the lack of any statutory declaration be the reason? 
2. What other documents could prove employment? I no longer have copies of my payslips. 
3. If I get a certification from HR of the merged company, with a statement about the merging, is there still a need to have this notarized in addition to the company seal just to make it sufficient?
Pls bear with me. I just want to make sure and get good advice before I apply. 
Thanks again!


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

3el said:


> Got it! Thanks for the fast response. But how about if the company has not yet closed but was merged with another company and my former colleagues are still there? If i am able to get reference letters from my former colleagues, is there a need for me to include a statutory declaration about my relationship with these colleagues? I seem to have read this in another forum.
> I also read somewhere that there are applicants who get assessed by ACS as having "insufficient proof of employment" even if they have submitted an employment certification from HR plus another reference letter from the direct boss.
> 1. Could the lack of any statutory declaration be the reason?
> 2. What other documents could prove employment? I no longer have copies of my payslips.
> ...


I will tell you the reason why I got the statutory declaration and got them notarized. Firstly, I had the experience letters from the previous four employments but didnt had any detailed job details & resonsibilties so my agent told me to prepare a statutory declaration. 

Secondly, you can mention the reasons though why you are not able to obtain a detailed letter from your previous employers. I had mentioned for one of them has closed down etc etc.

But make sure that you get a detailed work experience letter with job responsibilities from your current employer. I also didnt attached any payslips, just my bank statement as all the salary gets transfered to the bank.

As a result I got got my ACS appoved without any problem and now last week I have applied for my Visa.

Cheers


----------



## jilkfree1978 (May 23, 2009)

certifying and copying a document at the australian embassy in japan!
costs 2400yen a copy, which is about $27 us dollars a copy!
they are ripping off the japanese people alot!!!

we got ripped off big time!!! all it was was photo copy and stamp and sign!!





satpal123 said:


> $10 is a hell of a lot money. I only got the affidavits notarized, rest of the certificates i got attested for which the solicitor charged me half the cost of notarize. Try to find someother solicitor in your area.


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi,
I didnot get any employer references. I had worked in three comapanies for each of them I got references from my excollegues and exmanagers and gave my pay slips. Also i made a statutory declaration stating my experience and the level of my expertise and I got a positive reply from ACS. 

cheers,


----------

